# D 7000 meter mode



## rmstudios (Mar 1, 2012)

Greetings friends. Which meter mode do you use in your Nikon D 7000?  Kenrockwell suggests using *Matrix* mode, but after reading [FONT=&quot]John Shaw's Nature Photography Field Guide he suggests to use only *Spot* meter. As of today I always used spot meter. Any suggestions?[/FONT]


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 1, 2012)

I've always used Matrix.


----------



## cbrown222 (Mar 1, 2012)

It depends on the scene. If the scene has mostly average colors, ie not a lot of bright white or dark black/brown, then matrix is the way to go. If your subject, such as a small bird or someone's face, is surrounded by bright light or darkness, use spot metering to get the subject properly exposed. Matrix is really the way to go most of the time, but if you're seen has a lot of white, like a kid playing in the snow, then spot or center weighted metering is the way to go.

Edit: I don't have a D7000. I use a D90. Close enough


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 1, 2012)

Depends on what you're shooting, IMO...

If I'm in a situation where the light is not particularly "challenging," I find matrix to work pretty well.  Things like outdoors with lots of soft ambient light, indoors near a large bay window, very well lit room with mod-high ISO, etc...

As soon as things get tricky, though, I go to spot mode.  These are things like subject backlit by sun, ice hockey and other sports, portraits (especially ones where I want my strobes to be the primary light source), etc...


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2012)

Rather than just reading what other people use...and then using that yourself...why don't you gain a good understanding of how metering modes works, and how camera's in general, use their meters to recommend exposure values.  

Once you've done that, you should have the ability to choose the metering mode that will work best for the situations that you're shooting in.


----------



## rmstudios (Mar 1, 2012)

Mike that is why i am on this blog, to ask questions.... Thank you for your "HELP" Mike!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 1, 2012)

ive found reading helps gain allot of knowledge, kinda the whole pourpose of forums is people exchanging knowledged and learning.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, perhaps you're asking the wrong questions.  You asked for suggestions, so I gave you one.  

Metering is a pretty in-depth subject and I think that most people don't truly have a good understanding of how it works.  The metering mode that you use, is just one aspect of metering...and IMO, it's actually less important that what you do with the exposure values after the meter has given them to you.


----------



## rmstudios (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you folks. Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Different meter modes are appropriate for different situations.... the only meter mode I would consider correct for ANY situation would be Spot meter mode, but only if the photographer knows how to use it properly! Matrix and even center weighted modes can both be thrown off in high contrast or high dynamic range environments.... spot is always going to meter for 18% gray where ever you meter at.

Since KR is very hit and miss in his advice... quoting him is questionable!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> .... spot is always going to meter for 18% gray where ever you meter at.


Actually, I don't think they all use exactly 18% anymore.  I think someone was saying that Nikon current cameras are calibrated to something closer to 12-13% grey.


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2012)

Page 105 of the D7000 user's manual discusses/describes the 3 metering modes available with the D7000, and suggests what shooting situations they might best used in.

The key is each mode has it's uses. That's why Nikon included all 3 of them.

Spot mode is the most accurate, but samples the least amount of a scene. Matrix is the least accurate but meters and averages the entire scene.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 1, 2012)

It really kind of depends all upon the shooter. I use spot 99% of the time, but I don't shoot in the priority modes, either. For me I can look at a scene and guestimate rather accurately what I want to be my 0 tone. I  meter that, set my settings and go. 

However if I did use the assisted modes it would depend on how well I can guestimate the whole scene and what I'd need in + or - EC. In which case for ME I would guess that would be Nikon's Matrix mode/Canon's evaluative.


----------



## MReid (Mar 1, 2012)

Stick with Matrix until you gain enough knowledge to know why you want to switch to another one.
I use Matrix almost all the time. 
It is all about histograms and exposure compensation with me so really doesn't make much difference which one I use.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > .... spot is always going to meter for 18% gray where ever you meter at.
> ...



Yea.. I know that.. Habit!


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2012)

I used spot mode the most to, for it's accuracy.

I often spot metered many parts of a scene to help me decide how I wanted to shoot it.

Outside I also often used a hand held incident light meter to suppliment the reflected light meter in the camera.


----------



## zamanakhan (Mar 1, 2012)

It all depends, to me its alot more on the subject, Be weary of ken's reviews most of them seem to be for point and shoot style consumers than professionals or even consumers with knowledge. I've found use for all three modes, but matrix mode is usually.


----------

